# Vault door



## Chris (Jun 23, 2015)

I am trying to find a vault door for a little project I am working on. I went to my local safe guy who had huge advertisements on his windows for vaults and whatnot. I asked the guy inside about info on vault doors and to see what my options were. After three guys who didn't want to come to the counter finally decided to show me a catalog of safes. I had to explain to him that was not what I was looking for. Eventually he said he had been lock smithing for many many years and has never been asked for a vault door. He then told me anything like that would have to be custom made and would be too expensive to do for the normal guy. He sent me on my way. I guess they don't want my business after all. 

I went to my office and the same company that he was showing me safes for makes doors. I should go smack him.


----------



## Barrie (Jun 23, 2015)

Chris said:


> I am trying to find a vault door for a little project I am working on. I went to my local safe guy who had huge advertisements on his windows for vaults and whatnot. I asked the guy inside about info on vault doors and to see what my options were. After three guys who didn't want to come to the counter finally decided to show me a catalog of safes. I had to explain to him that was not what I was looking for. Eventually he said he had been lock smithing for many many years and has never been asked for a vault door. He then told me anything like that would have to be custom made and would be too expensive to do for the normal guy. He sent me on my way. I guess they don't want my business after all.
> 
> I went to my office and the same company that he was showing me safes for makes doors. I should go smack him.



I would have to definitely point it out to them,but that's just me. LOL


----------



## havasu (Jun 23, 2015)

Damn Chris, time to put on your big girl panties. Run back down there and ask for the owner immediately. Let him know what his POS snot nose salesman are telling you. THEN, demand the attention you deserve.


----------



## Chris (Jun 24, 2015)

Last time I was there it was a couple older men. This time it was three young idiots. More interested in making keys than selling expensive items.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Aug 15, 2015)

My friend built a safe / gun room in his basement.  Poured concrete walls and an old bank safe door he picked up .  The door was heavy as all get out but with steel reinforcing framing it fit well.  The neat part was being full size not having to duck to enter.


----------



## Chris (Aug 21, 2015)

Thats my goal too. I just want to open a door and walk in.


----------



## odorf (Nov 21, 2015)

is the room finished?


----------



## Chris (Nov 22, 2015)

Not even started yet.


----------



## odorf (Nov 23, 2015)

I have a project like that.  i bought all marble for a new 5' walk in shower.

I still have all the material for a 5' walkin marble shower

to busy,  i'll do it when i do it


----------



## Chris (Nov 23, 2015)

I plan on starting my house addition in the spring, as long as money says it ok. I may push it off a year if I need to. I want to sell my mountain house in the spring, that will pay for the whole addition.


----------



## imported_MRB (Nov 27, 2015)

Not sure if this outfit still does, but, they used to build pre hung vault doors in steel frames for concrete walled vaults.

http://halls-safe.com/


----------

